# MFS carnage… the rest of the story?



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Bad luck? Or bad planning?


----------



## whansen (Jul 26, 2013)

Wallrat said:


> Bad luck? Or bad planning?


You think planning was the problem? This is about learning. So please enlighten us about how planning would have helped. The oar tower was an EMT tubing tripod. Who brings spare major frame components, other than the oar lock itself? Certainly ignoring a boat parked in the sun all day was a mistake. But a hypalon seam is not at all flat and would be a mother to patch, no matter the repair supplies you bring.

Definition of ‘auditor’… one who comes in after the battle has been faught and bayonets the wounded. 🤨


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

As you say…leaving an inflated boat in the sun…as it gets drum tight, then explodes. Clearly not a single member of the crew gave a thought to the other boats. Piss poor planning. The tower thing was a little bit of genius.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> As you say…leaving an inflated boat in the sun…as it gets drum tight, then explodes. Piss poor planning. The tower thing was a little bit of genius.


I've had friends who exploded boats in the sun before. The general misery of their stories has left me unreasonably paranoid about leaving fully inflated boats in the sun.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I check mine many times each day, and tend to nag the crew to bleed them off in camp. Sorry, but it’s inexcusable to let a boat explode, imho. Nobody thought to check them? Nobody went down to get something from one of the boats, and said “Damn, this boat is tight!”. Nobody thumped the boats as they walked by?


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

#@&* - now I have to buy another oar tower.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I heard of a flipped sweep boat that popped. It knocked the guy down who was there trying to rig it to flip back over. He said he wasn't sure if something hit him, the air blast or just the loudness of the experience at a range of four feet caused him to fall.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

If they had any brains the ones with the damaged boats should’ve scrubbed their trip at Indian creek and flown out. They also could’ve reworked their campsites with the ranger there, potentially.

and, yeah, not having a spare oar tower and letting your boat blow up in the heat is noob stuff.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

griz said:


> If they had any brains the ones with the damaged boats should’ve scrubbed their trip at Indian creek and flown out.
> 
> and, yeah, not having a spare oar tower and letting your boat blow up in the heat is noob stuff.


The 3 piece towers?
I wouldn't think to haul a spare of those. Maybe a single piece.
My towers are weld-on, so I'd be doing the driftwood trick...

It would seem a boat sitting in a river as cool as the MF would have to have been WAY overinflated in the morning, in order to pop...


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

BenSlaughter said:


> The 3 piece towers?
> I wouldn't think to haul a spare of those. Maybe a single piece.
> My towers are weld-on, so I'd be doing the driftwood trick...
> 
> It would seem a boat sitting in a river as cool as the MF would have to have been WAY overinflated in the morning, in order to pop...


yeah, gets back to planning for remote trips, i guess, imho. I use a nrs frame setup by choice. it doesn’t get any easier to field repair an nrs frame…a wrench, a couple extra u bolts, extra tower, spare oar locks/parts, extra lopro and it’ll get you home without missing a beat. 20+ years never needed anything in the field beyond replacing the oarlocks for not holding shape anymore, though. Super easy to throw in a small plane, too.


----------



## Benjamin W. (Apr 2, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> Nobody thumped the boats as they walked by?


Like, who doesn't give their boat a good "thump" as they walk past it to grab something from the raft? Not only to check the pressure, but man that sound/feeling is satisfying. 

"Thump Thump". Yep, that's my rubber.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Benjamin W. said:


> Like, who doesn't give their boat a good "thump" as they walk past it to grab something from the raft? Not only to check the pressure, but man that sound/feeling is satisfying.
> 
> "Thump Thump". Yep, that's my rubber.


I feel very seen right now.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Bet you won’t be doing that anymore…for shame!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

And I still don’t get it. Leaving your boat alone in the sun, that’s like leaving your wife alone at a cowboy bar. You just don’t do that.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Benjamin W. said:


> Like, who doesn't give their boat a good "thump" as they walk past it to grab something from the raft? Not only to check the pressure, but man that sound/feeling is satisfying.
> 
> "Thump Thump". Yep, that's my rubber.


It’s like when you got a drill in your hand..you gotta pull the trigger..


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

westwatercuban said:


> It’s like when you got a drill in your hand..you gotta pull the trigger..


Like picking up grilling or salad tongs and giving them a few test clicks. Or plucking tie-downs/straps.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

griz said:


> If they had any brains the ones with the damaged boats should’ve scrubbed their trip at Indian creek and flown out. They also could’ve reworked their campsites with the ranger there, potentially.
> 
> and, yeah, not having a spare oar tower and letting your boat blow up in the heat is noob stuff.


That's where we ALL start.


----------



## rkb1489 (4 mo ago)

An overinflated raft on a rock dodge river is not the way to go. And anyone who doesn't drain their chambers on a hot day doesn't know rafting.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Trib Cap Pressure Gauge

These are amazing, but of course, always do the thump thump test


----------

